# Game:48 Spurs @ Raptors



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

http://www.nba.com/games/20060208/SASTOR/preview.html
San Antonio (37-10) at Toronto (17-31) 7:00 pm EST 

TORONTO (Ticker) -- The Toronto Raptors are playing better at home lately and are about to receive some added help. 

Antonio Davis is expected to begin his second tenure with the Raptors on Wednesday as they host the San Antonio Spurs, who have won six consecutive games. 

Acquired from New York on Friday, Davis did not immediately report to Toronto, saying he wanted to clear his head first. He spent five seasons with the Raptors (1999-2004) and averaged a career-best 14.5 points in 2001-2002. 

After losing 12 of their first 14 games at home, the Raptors have taken seven of their last 10 here and three of four overall. 

Chris Bosh scored 29 points and grabbed 16 rebounds and Morris Peterson added 25 points for Toronto, which had a three-game winning streak snapped in Sunday's 115-113 loss to the Los Angeles Clippers. 

Trailing Dallas by one-half game for first place in the Southwest Division, the Spurs have won 10 of 11 overall and six straight away from home. San Antonio is playing for the fourth time on a season-long eight-game road trip. 

The Spurs should be well rested after Thursday's 89-86 victory over the Golden State Warriors. Tony Parker scored 23 points and Manu Ginobili added 18 for San Antonio. 

Tim Duncan scored 27 points and grabbed 10 rebounds to lead the Spurs to a 95-90 win over the Raptors in their last meeting December 23 to take a 14-6 record in their all-time encounters. 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


2005-06 Stats at a Glance 
@ 
News | Players | Stats | Schedule News | Players | Stats | Schedule 

San Antonio Spurs 
Record: 37 - 10 (.787) 
Standings: Second, Southwest 
At Home: 21 - 3 
At Road: 16 - 7 
Streak: W 6 
Toronto Raptors 
Record: 17 - 31 (.354) 
Standings: Fourth, Atlantic 
At Home: 9 - 15 
At Road: 8 - 16 
Streak: L 1 


Season 
PPG: 94.3 Opp PPG: 87.5 
FG%: .470 Opp FG%: .424 
RPG: 42.1 Opp RPG: 40.7 
Season 
PPG: 100.1 Opp PPG: 103.5 
FG%: .456 Opp FG%: .492 
RPG: 37.5 Opp RPG: 40.8 


Back to Top 
Player G PPG RPG APG 
Duncan, T 47 19.9 11.6 2.9 
Parker, T 47 19.4 3.7 5.7 
Ginobili, M 34 15.5 3.7 3.2 
Finley, M 42 9.4 3.5 1.4 
Bowen, B 47 7.4 3.8 1.5 
Van Exel, N 42 5.5 1.5 1.7 
Horry, R 38 5.3 3.8 1.2 
Nesterovic, R 47 5.2 4.2 0.4 
Barry, B 40 5.0 1.8 1.3 
Mohammed, N 45 4.6 4.4 0.4 
Marks, S 12 3.4 2.1 0.3 
Udrih, B 30 3.1 0.8 1.6 
Oberto, F 35 2.1 2.1 0.5 
Head Coach: Gregg Popovich 

Player G PPG RPG APG 
Bosh, C 48 22.9 9.2 2.5 
James, M 46 17.2 3.2 5.2 
Peterson, M 48 14.1 4.6 2.1 
Villanueva, C 47 12.2 5.3 0.8 
Bonner, M 48 6.9 3.2 0.8 
Graham, J 47 6.4 3.0 0.7 
Calderon, J 43 6.0 2.4 5.1 
Davis, A 36 5.0 4.8 0.4 
Sow, P 10 3.7 2.6 0.2 
Araujo, R 38 2.1 2.9 0.2 
Woods, L 8 1.8 4.0 0.1 
Martin, D 23 1.8 0.4 1.3 
Williams, E 11 1.6 1.5 0.4 
Williams, A 1 1.0 3.0 0.0 
Head Coach: Sam Mitchell 


Back to Top Feb 8 2006 12:42PM


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

Spurs need to win this game and cant run into the air canada center thinking they have already won like the pistons did in atl. duncan is a ? if hes gonna play tonight but either way were the better team. though dallas and the pistons have a better record we cant be score board watchers. lets take one game at a time. game by game im feeling better aboubt our team and better aboubt them getting back to a very high level. 

Roc SoIlD PlAn To BEaT thE RaPtorS

Interior D-cant let bosh and davis get the best of us and now that there old pf is at the 3 there gonna be scoren in the paint so its going to be a key

Rebounding-again there gonna have size so we need to get down and dirty with the 6 days we had off we should be rested. 

X factor- our front court

We should win
Spurs 90
raps 70


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

2 things
1,td is not playing b/c of flu
2,why is terry porter doing the game


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

manu plz dnt get hurt


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

marks nasty dunk


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

i think parker and manu will need another 6 days off after this game, there just getting slammed


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

marks 10 pts ad the half isnt even over


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

great i think manus hurt... jeezz


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

Why the heck did bruce shoot THAT shot?


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

that was a disgusting effort for a shot, manu needs to catch fire


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

hi im new said:


> Why the heck did bruce shoot THAT shot?


he had 4 sec. left 2


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

rasho = GONE!

lady hands rasho gatorade

rasho snubs her


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

by by rasho, just great :curse:


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

Nooooooo! Sean Marks Is Gone Now!


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

finely 4 3!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

its sad it took great games for everbody not named manu to beat the raps in OT. though on the other side its sad it took bosh mopete davis to combined for 98pts to get the raps into over time.
lets just hope duncans back for the nets game where they have won 12 straight at home.
parker had 32 pts 13 ***.
finely and marks played fantastic
manu played like hes injured

tied for best record in the west
2 games behind the pistons

Go SPurs GO

* i just thought to point out if some how the mavs do get 1 seed wich i doubt they will we will have hca in the west finals if and when we advanced even though we would be number 4 seed we have the better record.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Fun game.


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

Who?
Sean Marks!


----------



## edabomb (Feb 12, 2005)

TiMVP2 said:


> Who?
> Sean Marks!


New Zealands finest basketball export.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

I think Tony Parker locked up an All-Star spot with his performance in this game. 

I didn't get to watch, but I am again impressed with the contributions by the bench. Marks with 16 and Finley with 20+ is huge. We shouldn't have to beat Toronto in overtime Duncan or not, but it's a win, I'll take it.


----------

